# Visa Assistance



## IndigoGirl (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi there - are there any ex Rhodesians now living in the UAE who have had to get either education certificates or marriage certificate issued in Rhodesia attested? My hubby is already in the UAE and trying to get my visa arranged and as I will be arriving there on a one way ticket (provided for by his company) I will need a visa I believe. Hubby's HR head has said that I need our marriage certificate attested but I don't know how this is going to be possible with it being issued in Rhodesia. Any help much appreciated.

Thanks


----------

